# what the heck???



## metalgeartux (Feb 24, 2010)

this site is so full of...

i posted that my fish were acting stange and then that they started dying and no one has the decency to post a... thing.

my fish are still acting strange and im sitting here with a dead fish and my thumb up my... while everyones skewed religious views reaches 13,600 views and 450 posts

i thought this was a site for fish hobbyists not preachers 

im actually quite disappointed i was told this was a great site for information and help but i guess not

im new to the hobby and this just completely let me down

thanks


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

When did you write this post? Sometimes it takes a while before you can get a response. Maybe the people didn't know what to say about your situation and therefore didn't want to waste your time with their answer of "I don't know"

edit: all of your threads have replies... so what are you talking about?


----------



## metalgeartux (Feb 24, 2010)

yea i understand im just really upset that i lost fish 

it really sucks


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Crap happens. Did you cycle your tank? Did you declor the water? What are/were your water stats? aka how did your ammonia/nitrate/nitrite read? It's possible they had a disease. Fish die for probably thousands of reasons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Honestly......i dont see the reason why ur mad. the way am lookin at this is 1: we have lives we lead. we cant be expected to live and die on the forums waitin for someone who has a dying issue. 2: u TOTALLY didnt read up enough before goin out and buying a tank. 3: We have answered your question. suggest you look it up.

learn to be a lil more patient and honestly.....cussing the crap outta us will not really help you.

am sorry for your loss but if you dont do your research right, this is what happens to you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i also do not understand why you are complaining...you got answers to your question.but i guess you just didn't want to hear them...don't blame others for your screw ups...
and just because you are not happy with the answers given;it does not give you the right to use foul language...you are not who you think you are..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It can take 2 or 3 days for enough people to read a post to get a decent answer. What do you expect for free. Try the chat room if you want instant. At least you can talk to someone real time. Really boards aren't much good in a time-critical emergency, except for searching the old threads for a similar problem. 

And yes, I seldom post "I don't know". Better to leave it unanswered, then it will get flagged for TOS or anyone who looks at unanswered posts.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow I like how your making fun of us and judging us yet we did nothing wrong to you or your tank.
We replied, your the one who made the mistake in the first place, we aren't here 24/7 to answer all questions instantaneously.
Don't get mad at us because you messed up and expected us to have a miracle cure, and its also probably not good idea to bite the hand that feeds you either.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tallone.....you look like chevy chase in that pic...lol


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

good or bad? lol


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

nice edit mods...


----------



## metalgeartux (Feb 24, 2010)

i thanked the ppl that helped me im sorry i care about my fish and i dont like to see them go crazy and then die im a very intense person when it comes to animals i guess i went a bit overboard with it...sorry deepest apologies


----------

